# Canister Filters?



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Any suggestions on canister filters for a 29g. I have been considering the Ehiem classic 2113.

Jeremy


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

that's pretty much prefect for that tank. I have a 2213 on a 46g and love it.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

the eheim Ecco's, the big one is going for about $80 (before tax) at petsmart after a 15% promo code (actually anything is going for 15% off at petsmart.com with the promo code and free ship, but they do charge tax) and the little one is going for $60 something before tax.
Funny thing is the middle one is more then the big one because of a sale in the large one.

The good thing about the ECCO's is they come with all the media, the good stuff, the eufisubstrate pro and the other stuff.

The promo code is SAVEAPR it is good until the 30th I think, I just got the small ECCO for a 20L and it came to $71 total delivered to my door.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. Ecco was my next thought. 

Jeremy


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I actually have the Ecco 2236 on my 72g. It of course is a very nice filter as well. They both now come with all the media. The only advantage really with the Ecco is that it has separate media trays. So if you plan on swapping out different media it would be helpful. After using both the advantages of the classic is that it is dead slient. Although I love my Ecco it has a very small buzzing sound. The Ecco has a self priming handle, but the classic comes with double-tap connectors which eliminates any need for priming the filter. Either way you're go to go.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

The other thing about the classic that intrigues me (I have never used one, but like this idea) is that the water comes IN at the bottom of the filter instead of up top and getting forced down.

Now a good thing about this is it makes is double as an AWESOME co2 reactor if you either plumb your co2 line into the intake or if you do like I have been doing recently, put the glass diffuser directly under the filter intake (which also works well with the other designs but I think this might work better).

Now as far as cleaning and changing media once in a while, that will be a bit harder, not from EXP because I have none, but I heard it can be a pain, but everybody that has them, loves them.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

I hear nothing but good about the classics. I personally have a Fluval 304 on my 29 gallon and so far I love it. I got a great deal on it used. I have no other experience though. My brother has the Filstar XP1 and says it is really nice.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I actually really like the Fluvals, though many say they are crap, and I don't like the XP's, but the price USED to be too good to pass. With the recent price hike (big hike) on the Fillstar line, I don't think I will ever get another rena.

There is an E-bay seller that is clearing out Fluval 204's and 304's, the last model before the 205 and 305 came out, which I like and they are going for like $75 adn $85 shipped, not a bad deal and he has like over 20 of each available.

I have a 204 on a 29 gallon and I like it really well, so for $74.95 shipped, it is a pretty good deal IMO and IME


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

The 2213 is a great, completely silent filter and, as mentioned before, is the perfect size for a 29g. I have 2 of them, one on a 20 and the other on a 29 and you have to look to see the water flowing around the tank to know they are working because there is no noise to indicate they are on. Cleaning isn't really that bad and you can put the media in a media bag if you want to, but I haven't bothered doing that yet. I also have a couple of the Eheim pro models and they're nice and work well, but I prefer the classic because of the way the water flows through it and the greater flow for power used. 

Check out Drs Foster & Smith, they're having a sale on filters including some Eheims.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

i didnt like my 2213 on my 29. Im not a big fan of ehiems. I have an odyssea CFS-4 on my 29 and I love it. Got it for $60 shipped and it runs like a dream. Favorite filter I have bought


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

You know, I have actually heard nothing but good things about those filters (odyssea) and have always wanted to get one to see. It is surprising considering the light quality, but hey, it if works and makes users happy, GOOD. I do think I will try one one day.


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

i was actually surprised myself. Its pretty quiet, it makes a little noice but you cant hear it at all if your cabinet is closed. Certainly nothing that is enough to be annoying. IT feels pretty sturdy, has plenty of room for media, a self priming button which works awesome and quick disconnect valves. Everything I wanted for $60. And it is way more then enough for my 29 gallon. Seems like it would be good enough for a 55. Awesome bang for the buck. When you comapre it to the eheim 2213, its not a fair comparison, since the crs4 is rated for tanks way larger then the 2213. You would need a large eheim to fairly make a comparison and it would be double the price of the 2213.


----------



## Heady (Mar 4, 2003)

I have Eheim 2213's on two 29 gallon tanks. Perfectly silent, and actually very easy to clean out. I love them.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I had a 2213 on my 20 and a 2217 on my 45. I gave them away when I traded up to a 125g tank, which now has a Eheim Pro 3e 2078. I love them all and would only buy Eheim from now on.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a bunch of canisters on various tanks

Proquatics 1600 (got it used, PITA to prime but not bad).
Rena Xp2
Rena Xp3
Eheim 2213
2 HOB magnum 250's (one works great for the shrimp tank, the other is sucking air from somewhere)
and another canister that I cant remember.

I love the Renas.

The eheim I am at least the second owner of, it isnt bad, but the flow is too low for my tastes.


----------

